
[ShowHN] JavaScript FAQ - BigBalli
http://giacomoballi.com/js
======
Tomte
You should edit the title to Show HN: instead on [ShowHN]. I don't know if the
forum software recognizes your variation (for putting it into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)).

